# 2015 312 Bh Roof Material



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey all, i have a 2015 312 BH and the roof seems to be a hard PVC type roof or something - not the traditional rubber roof that was on my last 3 TT's. This one seems to be one hard piece and is tied in on the sides with the same material that seals around the roof vents, AC, etc. Anyone know what it is? I'm wanting to clean the trailer and roof, but want to be sure to use the right product on it. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it either the TPO or the Alpha PLY (like on my Laredo, feels like really thick cabinet or drawer liners like in my toolbox)...just went through these when we bought our camper.

From the web:

TPO and Alpha-Ply roof membranes have a haircel texture, which can be likened to an orange peel.

I can't speak for the TPO roofs, but I had a card in mine with the following for the Alpha roof:

Periodic cleaning (three to four times per year) is the primary maintenance required. Alpha Systems recommends using a non-abrasive household cleaner, such as Top Job or ****-N-Span, and a medium-bristled scrub brush. Do not use any harsh or highly-abrasive products during cleaning. When finished cleaning, remember to thoroughly rinse the roof and sidewalls in order to remove any soap residue and to prevent streaking. CARE SHOULD BE EXERCISED WHEN WORKING ON TOP OF YOUR UNIT! THE ROOF MAY BECOME SLIPPERY WHEN WET.

DO NOT USE ACETONE, OR ANY OTHER PRODUCTS CONTAINING PETROLEUM DISTILLATES, ON THE ALPHA SYSTEMS ROOF MEMBRANE. USE OF THESE PRODUCTS WILL DAMAGE THE MEMBRANE.

Also the keystone rep I worked with indicated that the "old" Dicor roof sealant that I still have 6 tubes of is not recommended, he said it won't adhere...recommended the newer version?...of course. My tubes weren't the right color anyways, this roof is kind of brownish. DW wife says "does it matter?" umm...yes


----------

